# A l'aide SVP ! Erreur de formatage !



## cherooome (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un disque dur externe ce week end. 
Ce matin j'ai voulu le formater dans un bon format pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon mac et sur le portable de ma copine qui elle a windows; donc le formater en "exfat" pour lire et écrire avec Windows et Mac. 

Quelque minutes avant j'avais branché un autre disque dur externe sur mon Mac qui lui était au format Windows (ntfs) et avec pleins de données dessus. 
J'ai fais une enorme boulette !j'ai sélectionné le mauvais disque dur, celui qui était en format windows (ntfs) et je l'ai mis en en format mac (exfat), avec l'utilitaire de disque sur Mac. 
Dans utilitaire de disque sur Mac, j'ai sélectionné le disque dur (celui qui est rempli de données) je suis allé sur l'onglet "effacé", j'ai choisi le format : "exfat" et j'ai fais effacer. 

Du coup je n'ai plus aucune donnée sur mon disque dur externe. Il est vide de chez vide !!! 
Je suis dèg ! :-( 
Je me retrouve du coup avec un disque dur externe entièrement vide et j'aimerais récupérer mes données. 

Le problème c'est que mes données étaient dans un format "ntfs" et que maintenant le disque dur est formaté et qu'il est dans un format "exfat". 

Est ce qu'il est possible de récupérer mes donnés? 
Si oui , comment et avec quel logiciels ? 
Dois je les récupérer sur windows vu qu'au départ le format du disque dur était "ntfs" 
ou bien sur Mac vu que le format est maintenant "exfat" ? 
Mes données ont elles vraiment supprimées? 

S'il vous plait aider moi car j'ai des données ayant une grande valeur sentimentale. 
Un grand merci d'avance pour l'attention que vous porterez a mon message.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (2 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas la réponse mais je t'invite à suivre ce LIEN qui reprend une liste d'entreprise spécialisées.... 
Les données sentimentales non pas de prix 

Puis on le ne le dira jamais assez mais avoir plusieurs sauvegarde des choses importantes....

J'espère que tu va trouver une solution ici, ça coutera moins cher...


----------



## cherooome (2 Avril 2012)

Ok ! Merci pour les adresses , mais je préfère dans un premier temps tenter de récupérer les données via un programme; j'ai cru comprendre dans différents forums que le fait de formater un Disque Due Externe ne supprimait pas les données , mais rendait juste illisible ces données.
D'autant plus que je m'en suis rendu compte avant de rajouter d'autre données dessus.


----------



## cherooome (3 Avril 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ?
S'il vous plait , je vous en priec'est vraiment très important et urgent ...


----------



## jaspevert (4 Avril 2012)

En cherchant sur Google: 'récupération données après formatage ntfs exfat', un des résultats possibles (application Mac et PC dispo):

http://www.r-tt.com/fr/data_recovery_macintosh/

@+


----------



## lappartien (4 Avril 2012)

je vois pas ce que tu pourrais récupérer vu que t'as tout effacé et qu'il n'ya plus rien (si j'ai bien compris....)http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## cherooome (4 Avril 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> je vois pas ce que tu pourrais récupérer vu que t'as tout effacé et qu'il n'ya plus rien (si j'ai bien compris....)http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


Non justement ! Tout n'est pas effacé lorsqu'on fait un formatage sur un DDE.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




cherooome a dit:


> Non justement ! Tout n'est pas effacé lorsqu'on fait un formatage sur un DDE.


Et non , je ne cherche pas a partager mon DDE entre PC et Mac , je sais comment on fait !


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2012)

cherooome a dit:


> Non justement ! Tout n'est pas effacé lorsqu'on fait un formatage sur un DDE.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu sembles tout savoir .............


----------



## cherooome (4 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tu sembles tout savoir .............


NON ! Du tout ! Sinon je ne serais pas sur le forum a demander de l'aide!
Seulement si je sais quelque chose , autant le dire ... que ça puisse aider ou informer d'autre personnes qui verront le post. Ca peut tjrs servir !


----------



## lappartien (4 Avril 2012)

1/ le disque NTFS passé en exfat a été éffacé car le formatage efface les données .
2/ tu as un DD que tu viens d'acheter vide

total tu as deux DDs vdes de données
c'est expréssément dit quand tu formats un disque. Attention, le formatage va effacer toutes les données...
désolé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

si tu as qqch tu va le voir direct dans le poids du DD en MO ou GO
Ctrl/clic= lire les infos. regarde si tu as des fichiers restants. ça m'étonnerait.

à toi


----------



## edd72 (4 Avril 2012)

exfat n'est pas le format "Mac" (comme tu l'écrit) mais bon passons. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT

En cas de formattage rapide, seule la table des fichiers est effacée (l'index), les octets des fichiers sont toujours présent sur le disque, reste à savoir les récupérer et les interpréter...
A voir avec les professionnels de la récupération de données ou les logiciels de récupération de données, ni l'un ni l'autre n'est gratuit mais ce type de logiciel existe en version d'essai (qui ne t'indique que ce qu'il a trouvé) pour te donner une idée de si quelque chose est récupérable ou non.

Quand au lien de jaspevert, c'est de la pub, oublie ce logiciel.


----------



## lappartien (5 Avril 2012)

d'où ma demande de lecture d'infos sur le DD, mais bon....je ne pense pas que jerooooooome aille au-delà car ça va se compliquer un tantinet toutdmême. à toi cheerooome


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> En cas de formattage rapide, seule la table des fichiers est effacée (l'index), les octets des fichiers sont toujours présent sur le disque, reste à savoir les récupérer et les interpréter...



oui



edd72 a dit:


> A voir avec les professionnels de la récupération de données ou les logiciels de récupération de données, ni l'un ni l'autre n'est gratuit mais ce type de logiciel existe en version d'essai (qui ne t'indique que ce qu'il a trouvé) pour te donner une idée de si quelque chose est récupérable ou non.



Oui &#8230; Et non : les pros ne sont pas gratuits, ils sont même carrément hors de prix, mais les logiciels sont moins cher, eux et efficaces. Par exemple, une centaine d'&#8364; pour Data Rescue, et même gratuit pour Photorec (plus compliqué à utiliser, mais je rappelle que Dos Jones a réalisé un excellent tutoriel pour son utilisation).

À titre d'info, j'ai réalisé hier, pour les besoins de ma réponse sur un autre fil, un test,  sur une clé USB de 16 Go : initialement formatée en HFS+ (tableau de partition GUID), je l'ai partitionnée (MBR, format NTFS), puis j'ai copié 4 fichiers dessus (environ 500 Mo à eux 4. J'ai ensuite mis ces fichiers dans la corbeille, puis vidé icelle. Ensuite, j'ai soumis la clé aux bons soins de Data Rescue 3, et après un examen approfondi, non seulement j'ai récupéré les 4 fichiers effacés de la partition NTFS, mais en plus, j'ai aussi pu récupérer l'unique fichier de 4 Go que la clé contenait lorsqu'elle était encore en HFS+.

Concernant Photorec, je ne sais pas s'il peut travailler sur autre chose que du HFS/HFS+, mais je pense que oui &#8230; À vérifier.


----------

